
Seventh Amazon employee dies of Covid-19 - throwaway888abc
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/14/21259474/amazon-warehouse-worker-death-indiana
======
jjeaff
This is not meant as a defense of Amazon in any way. But I would wager a hefty
sum that we would be hearing very little "concern" from warehouse workers were
it not for the fact that most would make more money if they were laid off
right now. And it may be that very few actually are lobbying to shut down the
warehouses, it's just that they are getting lots of media coverage.

